# Oak Glen Kennels? In California



## Kuro (Apr 28, 2014)

I found Oak Glen when doing a search. Not sure if anyone can help me decipher whether they are a good breeder or not?

German Shepherd Puppies For Sale in Los Angeles | Oak Glen Kennels

This is an example of their top stud's lines:

SCHH3 FH2 IP3 VA3 Erasmus van Noort,SCHH3, IPO3, FH1, BG
VA1 Lasso vom Neuen Berg,IPO2 SEL. 1° CL A VITA ED/HD NORMAL
V Eros delle Colonne d' Ercole,IPO3, SCHH1,and VA3(CN) Giovanni vom Kapellenberg.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

But all the titles are form other dogs it looks like. It's best if you can visit them. Websites are just pictures. Nothing beats meeting the dogs and breeder in person.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Have never heard of them - take a REALLY close look at those "available puppies" - notice anything??

One big flag for me - among many others. Please PM me if you would like


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

N Smith said:


> Have never heard of them - take a REALLY close look at those "available puppies" - notice anything??
> 
> One big flag for me - among many others. Please PM me if you would like


The red color on the black and reds right ?
Their adult dogs are beautiful tho


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

Ears always stand unless tampered with?????


----------

